# New At Fly Fishing



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

I'm a boat guy, and only used my cheapie fly rod in farm ponds for blue gills. Recently I went fly fishing in the Smokies with my sons and we had great fun and even caught some trout! They enjoyed wading and climbing over and around the rocks and found it more fun than sitting in a boat. So . . .

1. We live in central Ohio. Where might be some good places to go? Species isn't that important. We'd be willing to drive some distance. Where are some good public access points? (ODNR website doesn't seem to help much on this). I think I'm correct in assuming that one can't just start fishing any old place due to people's property rights.

2. When you guys talk about "Clear Fork" do you mean the Clear Fork that comes out of Clear Fork Res. or the Clear Fork of the Mohician starting below the PH dam?

3. What are the "rules"? -- We rookies don't want to be obnoxious to you veterans (I read in one post that one veteran took a leak on "Mr Orvis" from on top of a bridge .)

4. We don't want to go overboard and get too technical, but what are two or three go-to patterns?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

2. Clear fork branch of the mohican river


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the fold, and please ask ALL the questions you have. The answers are free!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

3. What are the "rules"? -- We rookies don't want to be obnoxious to you veterans (I read in one post that one veteran took a leak on "Mr Orvis" from on top of a bridge .)

there are no rules I suppose. I'm a bit of a snob and purist. meaning I dont use things like split shots and bobbers. missed the orvis pissing post, but fly fishing used to be a gentlemens sport. I would assume the pisser is not a true veteren. more like a poor smuck who's bitter about using cheap gear. not that there's nothing wrong with that, I started out with an Eagle Claw rod and Martin reel from Kmart. and some old timers still like the old stuff. but I would doubt theyre pissing on people. 

4. We don't want to go overboard and get too technical, but what are two or three go-to patterns?

wooly buggers. poppers(I'm assuming bass and panfish are what you'll be after) and clouser minnows. also, when fishing rivers, crayfish immitions is a killer. 

I charge for answers, $1 an answer. so that's $2 you owe me.


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

Buzzi,

Welcome!

1. I live here in Columbus too and am inexperienced with local spots as all of my fishing has been done in California and Vermont. I haven't fished locally much due to my concerns over Ohio's restrictive acess laws but the guys on this board have been great in helping me realize that there are more than a few ways to get into good water here locally. Let me know when you guys are heading out and I'd be more than happy to meet up and try to figure out access together. My new daughter has kept me close to home so far this year but with a birthday coming up, I can get some fly time soon as a present from the wife.

3. Don't sweat the rules too much. Basically be gracious to others and respect personal space on the water. If you have fished from a boat, you'll pretty much have already gotten use to this. As far as the earlier mention of "Orvis guy", I'd say that was much more about his behavior than some issue with what brand someone chooses to patronize.

4. Since panfish has been covered, I'll mention my favorites for trout virtually anywhere. Blue Wing Olives are something I keep in a variety of sizes. I also like to carry a white mayfly. Royal Wulff makes a nice pattern when nothing else is working. Finally, wooly buggers are nice when the trout are down or want a big meal.

Welcome aboard and hope you enjoy it!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been flyfishing almost exclusively all spring, and have had a lot of success. I don't know that there are any "rules" outside of just using common sense. If someone is fishing a spot, you don't wade out right beside them, go around them, things like that. I don't think rules like that apply only to fly fishing, but fishing in general. Just use common sense when encountering other anglers.

As for successful flies, I'll give you my top 3 for the spring for each general species.

Panfish

-#12 wooly worm (my best bluegill fly)
-small streamers like a #8 black ghost, deadly on big gills and crappies
-#12 hopper pattern of some kind, Dave's hopper, Joe's hopper, etc...

Largemouth

-Clousers
-deer hair slider
-Clousers 

Trout

-pheasant tail nymphs
-elk hair caddis
-blue winged olives

I would highly suggest going over to our neighbor, West Virginia, to trout fish sometime. I fish a lot of small streams over there, and it is more fun than I ever imagined, and a lot easier than you might think. The wild fish are not overly big, but they are gorgeous, hard fighters, and willing biters.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

What part of Columbus do you live? There is some very good smallmouth and rockbass fishing arouns Columbus.


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

Thank you for your responses. They are very helpful. As always, OGF comes through. 
Live2fish, I'm in the north -- near Sharon Woods Metro park.


----------



## RonT (May 4, 2008)

Here's an invite to the Mohican Flyfishers meeting tomorrow night ~6:30 at the American Legion pavillion in Bellville, Ohio. We primarily fish the Clearfork (go figure) but have been known to go out of state. 
Beware, some of us wear Orvis gear, and fish bamboo, and some of carry fishing bags and fish glass rods. 
R


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Live2Fish said:


> What part of Columbus do you live? There is some very good smallmouth and rockbass fishing arouns Columbus.


L2F your the man!


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

This is a ODNR site that shows public access sites. This is what I use when trying a new stream.

http://ohiodnr.com/watercraft/streams/sc/tabid/2307/Default.aspx


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

Here's one for the Mad River with access points:

http://www.miamiconservancy.org/recreation/documents/MADRiver_1WEB.pdf


----------



## deaner1971 (Dec 31, 2008)

And here's one for Clear Creek with access marked.

http://www.metroparks.net/MapClearCreek.aspx

I haven't found a good one for Clearfork with access marked. ODNR has a decent map but I don't think it details access.

Hope these help a bit.


----------



## Buzzi (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the links to the maps!
If anything good happens I'll let you all know!


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Buzzi get ahold of me, and I'll help out a little!..lol more alike alot .. lol.. 513-646-6522

Tom


----------

